# Let down!



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm so  annoyed

I was supposed to be going to wax stock Sunday with a mate and now he's turned around and pulled out on me 

Don't much fancy the 4 hour round trip alone so looks like I'm not going....

Good job I hadn't ordered the tickets yet lol


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

6 hour round trip here on my own...so what's the problem


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Strongey said:


> I'm so  annoyed
> 
> I was supposed to be going to wax stock Sunday with a mate and now he's turned around and pulled out on me
> 
> ...


If your near me I am game to keep you company. Its to far for me to drive there and back in 1 day plus all the standing and walking while at Waxstock so looking to be a passenger and more than willing to pay my way


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

If I'd've been going, I'd be on my own, but there'll be tons from DW going so you won't be on your own.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Where a outs are you shinyvec


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

could be more useful if you tell us where you're located Strongey


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Strongey said:


> Where a outs are you shinyvec


I am at Winsford in Cheshire


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Staffordshire about 15 mins from stoke


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Shinyvec said:


> I am at Winsford in Cheshire


That's not all that far actually


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

We are driving down from Stoke on Sat evening and kipping in a b&b that cost £25


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Wax Tec said:


> We are driving down from Stoke on Sat evening and kipping in a b&b that cost £25


Didn't know you we're from stoke! Do you have a shop?

Back on track- that's not really an option for me my mrs works late Saturdays and I need to stay home with my little man in bed

Plus I have valets booked on Saturday before she starts lol


----------



## boratron (May 13, 2011)

Just go on your own. A few years back i was due to going travelling around the usa with a mate, the week before he pulled out, i still went and its a lot more than a 4 hour round trip. It turned out to be one oft he best 2 months i ever had


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea may do. Original post was more of a rant than anything


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry mate but I am going to back out too thanks to United Utilities delivering a monster water bill today. Funds will have to go on this rather than Detailing Gear, really gobsmacked on how big the bill is considering I only use Rainwater for car washing so never use a Hosepipe.
I remember this time last year when I said to myself that I will deffo go the next years Waxstock :wall:


----------

